# showman ship help



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm only on my second year of showing goats
I decided to do showmanship last minute last year.
I wanna do it again this year.

Iv read wear a white shirt and black pants ( I show Boer wether's threw 4-H)
Do I need black slacks or black jeans?

Also I know to keep my goat between the judge and me and to keep my eye on my goat and the judge at all times
Any other hints and advice?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Black slacks or jeans...usually doesn't matter. Other tips: Smile at the judge. Look happy. Quickly and neatly set your goat up, don't spend a lot of time on this. If your goat gets out of place, quickly set the goat back up. Use a goat that will set up nicely for you and not give ya a hard time. Eye contact with the judge is good, try not to look down at your goat too much...looking at the judge is very important...not so much your goat. Make sure to wear nice, clean clothes and use proper handling equiptment...like a choke chain...not a leash or anything like that. You want to make sure your goat looks its very best. You want clean, well trimmed hooves. Take baby wipes and clean in the ears, muzzle, and under the tail. Your goat should be clean, shiny, and well groomed.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeans, Most likely a size bigger for you're comfortable bending down. If the goat gets hyper, take him out of line and walk him in a turn around.
Also, When I show, usually when I want to brace my goat, I push up on their stomach from underneath, kinda makes them hold it for a few seconds, so they look fuller.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Depending on your area bracing may be allowed. Some shows won't allow it and some judges don't like it. The best advice I can give you is to find someone who is really good at and watch them. You can also find someone who has aged out and see if they'll help you. But find out if bracing is allowed and if so do it. Personally I prefer to brace... Its easier to keep my goat still and be able to make tons of eye contact. Also, you want to walk at a slow, steady speed at your goats shoulder and move really fluid and graceful. Always hold the goats head up semi-pependicular and keep it set up. 

Is there anything particular you aren't sure about?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you! All of you!
@kwfarms- thank you for all the advice I had never heard off using baby wipes do you prefer one brand over another for cleaning the goat?
@dani-1995No nothing in particular I don't know just was wondering in general 
Have any of y'all ever used baby power to cover up stains on a goat? If so does it work and do jusdges like or not like it (I figured it would come off in their hands and not like it)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, remember the judge is judging YOU and how well the goat looks and how well it is groomed. 

 Yep keep the goat between you and the judge. Make sure you switch side fast (not to fast), and make sure it is a smooth movement.

 When I judge the showmanship that is very important. I see kids move from side to side so fast it looks horrible. Yep everything that KW farms said. When I have a hard time for the showmanship, it does a lot of times come down to how well the goat is groomed, and that does include the ears, nose and yep even the butt. Also, it could come down the questions. Be prepared for any type of question at all. 

 Yep, make sure you have a goat that walks with you, and will not jump or refuse to walk, but that said remember they LOVE to drive you crazy. You might pick one that is great and walks great, then get into the show ring and decide, NOPE not doing it.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I recommend jeans. Just make sure they are comfortable and free of rips...etc. Remember to smile and keep good eye contact with your judge. Keep the goat in between you and the judge. Be polite and answer questions to the best of your ability and with confidence. 
Good luck!!! Hope you do great!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

If you are showing threw a 4-H club you should wear white pants,white shirt(tucked in) with a brown belt and the scarf along with the hat Always Stand up straight, Look at the judge, when you show boers never put your arm behind you back because boers are strong so if you need to you need to be able to grab them with both hands, Make sure you set up the goat quickly but smooth after all smooth is quick but quick is smooth  I attached some links to some websites that I always read up on before a show I also attached a link with the proper 4-H uniform, And know your body parts, cuts of meat, and back ground of the boers e.t.c and with the baby powder I would day try to prevent the stains/cuts with if you cant wjat I do is dip my finger in it and gently dab it on then I lightly brush it Good Luck !!!
http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2264.htm
http://showwethers.tripod.com/showmanship.html
http://www.ca4h.org/About/History/Attire/


----------



## goat_show (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I won my showmanship class do I can help you,First keep yourself between you and the judge like you said also keep very good eye contact if you can brace keep your goat braced a little bit until the judge feels then full on brace also walk slowly with your goats head up and be very serious NO SMILING! I know it can be hard but try not to I hope this helped!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

goatgirl132 said:


> Thank you! All of you!
> @kwfarms- thank you for all the advice I had never heard off using baby wipes do you prefer one brand over another for cleaning the goat?


You're welcome...and no...brand doesn't matter. :thumb:


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

It's the little things that count! Don't go behind or over the goat, make sure to stand off to the side if the judge is standing in front of the goat. It is a preference if you want to smile or not, I dont like to smile but I do try to look like im enjoying myself though(don't look so serious that you look like you want to kill somebody). The rules at my fair is black pants and a white shirt, but if there are no rules I would wear nice jeans and a button down shirt with a collar and a belt an boots.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank-you everyone for the responces!!! 
Sorry I didn't respond sooner I was having login issues -.-blegh!!

How do I know if the judge like bracing or not will he announce it or is it just about researching it?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can anybody tell me how to post a thread? I wanted to post one to get help with my weird stomac-ed goat but can't figure out how to post a thread haha I feel so dumb asking ><


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Most judges will say they like bracing or not. If he/she has a background with sheep (should say during introduction) then you know to brace. If they are really against bracing they should say. Otherwise do what makes your animal look best


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I never change how I show for a judge. We had one that people said didnt like bracing but since I trained my wether to brace thats what I did... I ended up winning showmanship.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! 
I was tought to always brace I didn't know some didn't like it...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@dani-1995 goodjob! Iv always wanted to win showman ship! I hope I do in the next coupple years before I'm to old to do county showing!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you wouldent mind Check out the page I made for the show chains I make!
Tell me what you think and what it needs!
I litterly just made it like 5 Mins ago haha
I know it needs pics. I'm gunna post lots this weekend
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains
Also what do you think of the name? I like it haha


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok so at the begenning of Dec I went to a prospect show. In my showmanship class the kid 2 people infront of me couldent get his goat to walk the goat went into the ring about 6 feet them stopped and woulden't go the boy was pulling and pulling an the goat wouldent walk.
the girl infront of me turned to me and said "can we go around him or should we we wait for it to walk"
The only other animal I had shown was horses and rabbits and I know in horses you can pass them so I said "I guess" and we walked past him.
Was I wrong? I just want to know for future reference if it happens again.

Sorry its so long

Check out my show chains
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We are always told to pull the tail gently and help the other exhibitor. I know one person who was placed last for passing the goat that wouldn't walk and not trying. This judge gave a huge lecture about sportsmanship and how anyone who did that under him again would be excused from the ring. I thought it was harsh to place him last without warning and his lecture was rude. But since then I haven't passed without trying to help first or unless I am told to pass. But at the same time I have had judges say not to worry about it and just pass.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

This goat kept moving.g further and further into the middle there was no way we would have been able to andI was thinking about that but this kid was in to position for them goat to make more then 2.steps he would have been knocked on his butt if his goat walked or even ran of. He was pulling that goat with all its might


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

In that case I would have waitied and walked behind at a respectable distance, unless it was freaking my goat out and he wouldn't behave, then I would have passed too. The ring steward should have stepped in and helped the kid.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright thanks
It wasnt freking any of them out.
Their wasn't a ring Steward it was just us and the judge. It kinda threw me off bc at county you have 1-2 in the ring and at majors you have 2-3 in there


----------

